# Nickel Patch Testing/Essure



## rkennedy (Apr 30, 2008)

Our office does -In office Essure Tubals- and we are also testing our patients for Nickel allergies before the procedure, the nickel patch is applied on the first visit and then the patch test is read two more times after the application. Do I use 95044 for the patch test with V82.0 as a one time charge for the application and both readings or are there any additional charges for the nickel patch test and readings.


----------



## ndhight (May 1, 2008)

I would use 95044 and specify number of tests.
Nichole 
CPCA


----------

